# July Photo Challenge 2012



## hopewrites (Jul 3, 2012)

Nursery Rhymes

Hey rascal riskel 
grab up your pixel
your flash and your camera too.
You can not go wrong
with a rhyme or a song
'les its a picture you later rue.

Standard Rules and Time Frames Apply:


- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: July Photo Challenge - Discussion​


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## StormFeather (Jul 4, 2012)

My first offering this month!


----------



## Talysia (Jul 5, 2012)

My first entry - _"With silver bells and cockle shells..."_ (I know they're not quite cockle shells, but still...)


----------



## Hex (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello everyone. Let's see if I can get this to work...

(not quite... hmm)


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Tiffany (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I was going to try for a sunny warm day, but it hasn't happened & I'm away next week so I have set it up indoors.


----------



## Hex (Jul 13, 2012)

(Let's hope this doesn't break my Chrons access here as well! If it does -- goodbye!)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 13, 2012)

Lavender's blue


----------



## Talysia (Jul 13, 2012)

My second entry - _along came a spider..._  (Warning for arachnophobes!)


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Jul 15, 2012)

This little piggy went to market...


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Jul 16, 2012)

One, two, three, four, five,
Once I caught a fish alive...


----------



## alchemist (Jul 16, 2012)

A carrion crow sat...


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 17, 2012)

A tisket, a tasket...


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Highlander (Jul 19, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle little star, how I wonder what you are.
Up above the world so high, like a diamond in the sky...






(Actually Mars, Jupiter and Venus...)


----------



## Highlander (Jul 19, 2012)

And my second entry:-

"Pussy cat, Pussy cat. Where have you been?"


----------



## alchemist (Jul 20, 2012)

Tiger, tiger, creeping through the jungle...


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 21, 2012)

Rub a dub dub


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## StormFeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Altogether now: 

'Doe, a deer, a female deer . . . .'


----------



## alchemist (Jul 28, 2012)

The poll is up http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/537408-july-photo-challenge-poll.html

Note the time. It's four days from now.

Good luck everybody.


----------

